# Community > Volunteers >  How to become a search and rescue volunteer?

## Chelsea

Iv always been interested in becoming a search and rescue volunteer but have never looked into it properly. Anyhow we have a local guy missing up in the bush and I know the area somewhat well so went for a 20km walk up there today in the hopes I might bump into him. No luck unfortunately but its really made me want to get serious about becoming a search and rescue volunteer. I dont have any first aid experience however Im a vet tech and have emergency first aid experience from that. Aside from doing a proper first aid course what else do I need to do? Im located in the Waikato soon to be south Waikato if thats any help.

----------


## DavidGunn

Were you looking for Liam?

----------


## Chelsea

> Were you looking for Liam?


Yeah, fingers crossed he’s found

----------


## DavidGunn

Did you go in at Waiorongomai

----------


## Chelsea

> Did you go in at Waioronogomai


No I’d heard they were hoping to shut it so only SAR could go there, someone else mentioned Thompson’s so we went up tuahu to the north/south track. The more ground that’s covered the better.

----------


## DavidGunn

I thought the selfi he posted on the way in had Waiorogomai farmland in the background

----------


## DavidGunn

Had he been allowed to take a firearm he could have used it to inform of his distress.

----------


## Chelsea

> Had he been allowed to take a firearm he could have used it to inform of his distress.


I’m surprised they have allowed hiking.

----------


## DavidGunn

I guess both him and you missed the 3 hour memo

----------


## Chelsea

> I guess both him and you missed the 3 km memo


I sure did. What’s that? I read hiking is allowed within your region/area. Covered 20k from start to finish but that was between two tracks.

----------


## DavidGunn

> I sure did. What’s that? I read hiking is allowed within your region/area. Covered 20k from start to finish that was between two tracks.


My mistake 3 hours not 3 km

----------


## DavidGunn

And good on you for wanting to do SAR...walk those Kaimai tracks and learn them well...I might need you one day to come look for me.

----------


## Happy Jack

Find your local contact Here and drop them a line and they will get in touch, might take a few days while we are still in lockdown. @Chelsea

----------


## JUMBO

yep i  did the same but went up to the mast via te aroha  then back down via dog kennel flat then tui mine - hope hes found soon

----------


## Chelsea

Thanks all, have sent through a message to the Taupo one. We will be in south tokoroa in a few weeks so presume that’s the closest. I’d love to join the likes of ruapehu but it’s a bit far. It would be great to be able to help more in situations like this. I can see the kaimais from home and it’s hard not being able to help more.

----------


## Chelsea

> yep i  did the same but went up to the mast via te aroha  then back down via dog kennel flat then tui mine - hope hes found soon


Lots of ground being covered then! Good on ya for joining the search

----------


## DavidGunn

> Lots of ground being covered then! Good on ya for joining the search


Have you been following it on facebook at all? Seems he sent video shots from a particular nasty spot.

----------


## Chelsea

> Have you been following it on facebook at all? Seems he sent video shots from a particular nasty spot.



Yeah, I’m not familiar with the waterfall he’s visited. But seems he could have gone 1 of many directions from there.

----------


## DavidGunn

> Yeah, I’m not familiar with the waterfall he’s visited. But seems he could have gone 1 of many directions from there.


Down is my guess...he was trying to get out at the time.

----------


## DavidGunn

Outside temperature at 200 metres ASL is about 8 degrees, a drop of 2 since nightfall...he is above that by a few hundred metres...I'm picking it will be coldest night so far this year.

----------


## Chelsea

> Outside temperature at 200 metres ASL is about 8 degrees, a drop of 2 since nightfall...he is above that by a few hundred metres...I'm picking it will be coldest night so far this year.


I see they are done for the night and won’t resume until 8am tomorrow. Personally i don’t think it’s looking too good. 3 nights out in the cold, potentially injured.

----------


## Pengy

I see my old sar gang have been called in to extend the search. Fingers crossed the cold has not got him

----------


## Happy Jack

Yep always hard being in SAR and not being able to go and help

----------


## Klhari

Lets hope for a positive outcome.  Poor fellow.

Good on you for joining SAR - I did it for 13 years and enjoyed every moment

----------


## Gapped axe

I have been involved in SARS in way or form for over 30 yrs. SARS have many different fields of expertise. The Police are your best first contact as all Search and Rescue operations are run by them. Great to see you want to get involve, it can be very trying and emotionally, physically and mentally tough. Most times thou it is very rewarding whether your successful or not at least you tried, and that is important not just for you but also the others involved. Pengy got me back into Land SARS. I am at the moment setting up a swift maritime response unit for the Lake and the Police are 110% behind it. You will also met great people and get the chance to go in to some pretty amazing country. The other plus is that your hunting access and skills will be improved especially around GPS and map reading. Don't procrastinate do it now they need you.

----------


## Gapped axe

I have been involved in SARS in way or form for over 30 yrs. SARS have many different fields of expertise. The Police are your best first contact as all Search and Rescue operations are run by them. Great to see you want to get involve, it can be very trying and emotionally, physically and mentally tough. Most times thou it is very rewarding whether your successful or not at least you tried, and that is important not just for you but also the others involved. @Pengy got me back into Land SARS. I am at the moment setting up a swift maritime response unit for the Lake and the Police are 110% behind it. You will also met great people and get the chance to go in to some pretty amazing country. The other plus is that your hunting access and skills will be improved especially around GPS and map reading. Don't procrastinate do it now they need you.

----------


## Chelsea

Good news, he’s been found alive and well. Not sure if the details. I’m still hoping to hear back from Taupo SAR and hoping I can get involved.

----------


## Gapped axe

Fantastic result if correct.

----------


## DavidGunn

Raining in the Wairongomai at 4 pm so they got him out just in time

----------


## Gapped axe

One would have to presume that he has some sort of injury that has prevented him from walking out unassisted. Any way great result for all.

----------


## Happy Jack

> I have been involved in SARS in way or form for over 30 yrs. SARS have many different fields of expertise. The Police are your best first contact as all Search and Rescue operations are run by them. Great to see you want to get involve, it can be very trying and emotionally, physically and mentally tough. Most times thou it is very rewarding whether your successful or not at least you tried, and that is important not just for you but also the others involved. Pengy got me back into Land SARS. I am at the moment setting up a swift maritime response unit for the Lake and the Police are 110% behind it. You will also met great people and get the chance to go in to some pretty amazing country. The other plus is that your hunting access and skills will be improved especially around GPS and map reading. Don't procrastinate do it now they need you.


All Canterbury SAR ops are meant to be run by Christchurch but it takes them at least 2 hrs to get organised and up here, in which time we have usually already solved the problem. Therefore we tend to have a bit of unofficial autonomy.

----------


## DavidGunn

> One would have to presume that he has some sort of injury that has prevented him from walking out unassisted. Any way great result for all.


I don't think any injury, just wandering away in opposite direction...he was on Waipapa track when found so I guess he was wandering towards Karangahake Gorge

----------

